# Id Help Please



## b-unit34 (Apr 1, 2005)

What does it look like to you? Tride to get some good pics. Hes about 6 1/2 inches


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

s.sanchezi or s.Altuvie


----------



## b-unit34 (Apr 1, 2005)

wouldnt it have more red around his gills if it was a sanchezi. My other sanchezi do


----------



## CautioN1919 (Jun 17, 2005)

heh....thats my old fish :laugh:


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

b-unit34 said:


> wouldnt it have more red around his gills if it was a sanchezi. My other sanchezi do
> [snapback]1127672[/snapback]​


your right, i guess S.Altuvie then


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

could be an Eigenmanni


----------



## b-unit34 (Apr 1, 2005)

(Cautions Old Fish)I cant get any realy good pics with my camera


----------



## CautioN1919 (Jun 17, 2005)

frank ID'd it as sanchezi in my thread when i had him


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Looks like the body structure of a Sanchezi. Also some of the pictures look like the lights were just turned on the tank, so you will not see any red. Water conditions also have a factor on that.


----------



## malicious1 (Jul 4, 2005)

it does look like a sanchezi


----------



## red&black (Feb 25, 2005)

henry 79 said:


> b-unit34 said:
> 
> 
> > wouldnt it have more red around his gills if it was a sanchezi. My other sanchezi do
> ...


don't think its an autevi, ive got one and it never had red coloration on the anal fin, only around the gillplates. id say sanchezi


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

It looks like a sanchezi that needs more carotenes in it's diet to bring out more red coloration...


----------

